# Error Code 0x1401



## Paul H P&P (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello all as title states keep getting this error message . tells me to restart machine . I have the Texjet Echo , Have restarted machine now in excess of 7-8 times still says same message. Any advise would be welcome


----------



## Paul H P&P (Dec 13, 2018)

Got hold of a Tech wiz . He informed me it was a error with a cartridge and thus I reset it using the shift eject way . Hope this aides any in the future


----------

